# Glass' "The Voyage" -- any photos?



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got the CD of Philip Glass' "The Voyage" that was performed by an opera theater in Linz. There are only a couple of photos of the production in the CD case and I'm very interested in finding more pics of this (or any) production of The Voyage.

Does anyone have a link to such photos? I'd be especially interested in the Linz production.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry I've got no photos of the production, but I've seen a CD of this opera at my library and I've been hesitant in checking it out, is it good?


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

If you like Glass, yes, you'll like The Voyage. And wow, you hesitate simply checking out a free CD? That's careful. And I do enjoy this opera.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

well there is a 10 item limit for CD's at my library, so I wan't to be sure I check out things I'll actually finish listening too.


----------

